# I chinese compagny sell 1kg of DNP for 45$, normal?



## dinitrolove (Feb 7, 2022)

1kg of DNP is huge, so 45$ I think its a scam, idk what is the production cost of DNP, maybe they dont make a lot of benefices


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 7, 2022)

dinitrolove said:


> 1kg of DNP is huge, so 45$ I think its a scam, idk what is the production cost of DNP, maybe they dont make a lot of benefices


Be our guinea pig and let us know. I don't know what the fuck you're gonna do with 1kg of dnp.. lol don't blow up your house.


----------



## dinitrolove (Feb 7, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Be our guinea pig and let us know. I don't know what the fuck you're gonna do with 1kg of dnp.. lol don't blow up your house.



This is the minimal amount.. :/ I cant take less than 1kg, I will make a bomb with the rest


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 7, 2022)

dinitrolove said:


> This is the minimal amount.. :/ I cant take less than 1kg, I will make a bomb with the rest


You're probably now on a watch list. I'm out.


----------



## dinitrolove (Feb 7, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> You're probably now on a watch list. I'm out.


Never mind it won't stop me to make a bomb !


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 7, 2022)

It has several industrial applications ranging from fungicide to dyes. It certainly stands to reason that it would be available in bulk quantities from someone who has access to it for industrial purposes. The price could reflect someone skimming from a workplace supply. Hows the purity?

Or it could be a scam.


----------



## dinitrolove (Feb 7, 2022)

Iron1 said:


> It has several industrial applications ranging from fungicide to dyes. It certainly stands to reason that it would be available in bulk quantities from someone who has access to it for industrial purposes. The price could reflect someone skimming from a workplace supply. Hows the purity?
> 
> Or it could be a scam.


« DNP 98%TC »
the industry is PANPAN INDUSTRY CO., LIMITED, maybe someone has ever bought DNP from them?


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Feb 7, 2022)

DNP is dirty cheap lol. I get 200mg X 50 for £26. 

Now mg wise that's bad, but considering they're capsules it's dirt cheap.


----------



## Beti ona (Feb 7, 2022)

I have bought 1 kilo of DNP on one occasion.

The next time, I bought 2 kilos. I payed about 120 dollars.

The costs are high due to shipping costs, but the product itself is cheap. 

No one is counterfeiting DNP, this is absurd, DNP is cheap, it doesn't make sense. This is not about GH, cocaine or any other black market shit where there is a lot of profit margin when counterfeiting a drug.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Feb 7, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> I have bought 1 kilo of DNP on one occasion.
> 
> The next time, I bought 2 kilos. I payed about 120 dollars.
> 
> ...


How on earth did you get through 1kg of DNP lol. Guessing a lot of it went to waste.

Isn't it strenuous to make capsules on at a time?

Did you have a capsule making machine?


----------



## Beti ona (Feb 7, 2022)

Yes, approximately 15-20% is moisture or water.

I make the capsules manually, obviously, I don't make a kilo at once. I only do 100 or 200 grams and I have more than 1000 capsules (150 mg each caps), so I have capsules for long time.

And well yes, it is quite a boring and exhausting job, but it is only a week of work of 1 or 2 hours a day, and I will have DNP for many years.


----------



## dinitrolove (Feb 7, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> I have bought 1 kilo of DNP on one occasion.
> 
> The next time, I bought 2 kilos. I payed about 120 dollars.
> 
> ...



Yes of course, but scammers still exist, scammers sell fake dianabol too..


----------



## lfod14 (Feb 7, 2022)

dinitrolove said:


> 1kg of DNP is huge, so 45$ I think its a scam, idk what is the production cost of DNP, maybe they dont make a lot of benefices


Out of all the things to take a gamble on the source.... DNP ain't one of them!


----------



## metsfan4life (Feb 8, 2022)

Man you’re trying way too hard on so many different levels. Get trying to get into the market but it really seems like you should slow down before you hurt someone or hurt yourself


----------



## Kraken (Feb 10, 2022)

lfod14 said:


> Out of all the things to take a gamble on the source.... DNP ain't one of them!


So long as it gets tested... I would be more concerned about contaminants.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Mar 12, 2022)

Thats about the same price i paid for my DNP. I had to cap it though. Are you going through Alibaba?


----------



## dinitrolove (Mar 12, 2022)

127.0.0.1 said:


> Thats about the same price i paid for my DNP. I had to cap it though. Are you going through Alibaba?



No, in made-in-china but I think it’s the same


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Mar 12, 2022)

dinitrolove said:


> No, in made-in-china but I think it’s the same


Hmm, still sound about right for unit price nvm shipping speed/location.


----------



## Beti ona (Mar 12, 2022)

I always bought it on Alibaba, first 200 grams, then a kilo, and the last time 2 kilos. All of this was always crystal DNP. It always came moist and well packaged, like 3 or 4 bags, an dthe outside is a metal bag.

I once bought DNP powder from another vendor, I believe it was a private individual. The product came wrapped in a stuffed animal, lmfao.


----------



## dinitrolove (Mar 12, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> I always bought it on Alibaba, first 200 grams, then a kilo, and the last time 2 kilos. All of this was always crystal DNP. It always came moist and well packaged, like 3 or 4 bags, an dthe outside is a metal bag.
> 
> I once bought DNP powder from another vendor, I believe it was a private individual. The product came wrapped in a stuffed animal, lmfao.



and how do you dry it?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Mar 12, 2022)

dinitrolove said:


> and how do you dry it?


Came dry no need to.


----------



## dinitrolove (Mar 12, 2022)

127.0.0.1 said:


> Came dry no need to.



wtf, okay your are lucky


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Mar 12, 2022)

dinitrolove said:


> wtf, okay your are lucky


When i left it out on a paper plate over night, it didnt feel/look/behave any different anyway.


----------



## Beti ona (Mar 12, 2022)

dinitrolove said:


> and how do you dry it?



Just leave it on a plate on your roof protected from water and wind for 2-3 days. If it's sunny, it will dry out sooner.

If you don't have a roof or deck, do it in your garage or basement. It will take a little more time.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Mar 12, 2022)

being wet doesnt change effectiveness, it just makes it easier to cap.


----------



## Send0 (Mar 12, 2022)

127.0.0.1 said:


> being wet doesnt change effectiveness, it just makes it easier to cap.


It effects the dosing. Pretty sure you want dry weight, and not wet weight.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Mar 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> It effects the dosing. Pretty sure you want dry weight, and not wet weight.


Thats what i mean.


----------



## Thegeorges123 (Oct 7, 2022)

I think its a scam. You need to test it before ingesting it. Or you will die


----------

